# Can't connect to college's wifi, works on Mint

## sarnex

Hi.

I'm trying to connect to my school's eduroam on Gentoo.I'm using systemd and kernel 4.2. If I try with NetworkManager, it waits like 30 seconds and then says my password is wrong. If I try with wpa_supplicant/wpa_gui, it gets stuck at 4-Way Handshale and eventually just keeps retrying. If I use NetworkManager on Mint, with the exact same settings, it connects instantly. I'm currently using the unencrypted wifi which is very bad.

Here is my school's info.

 Network Name (SSID): eduroam

Username/Identity: NetID@college.edu

Password:password

Authentication Mode: WPA2 Enterprise

Encryption Type: AES

Authentication Method: PAP

EAP Type: EAP-TTLS

Here is my setup: https://i.imgur.com/Vpp4TLl.png

These exact settings work on Mint.

I'll take absolutely any ideas.

Thanks.

----------

## sarnex

It was this bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551958

Fixed by phase1="tls_disable_tlsv1_1=1 tls_disable_tlsv1_2=1"

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *sarnex wrote:*   

> It was this bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551958
> 
> Fixed by phase1="tls_disable_tlsv1_1=1 tls_disable_tlsv1_2=1"

 

Great !

thanks for posting the solution,

I've also had some trouble with connecting to eduroam   :Sad: 

----------

